# angelfish tips?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got my first angelfish. I asked for my lfs to order me some koi angels and I just got them tuesday. They are beautiful little guys. They are from quarter to half dollar sized. I got four and put them in my 20 gal high. Before anyone says anything, they are the only fish in the tank, and im waiting for a pair. They will then be upgraded to a larger tank I have for them. The unpairred fish will probably go unless I get too attached... I'm already loving them. What I was hoping was for all who are experienced with them to give me some tips. I want them to do well as they are going to be the only fish I will have in the tank. Is it normal for them to be a bit shy at first? They kind of back away when I go up to the tank, but looking at them from across the room they are pretty active. They wont eat food if im there... I'm assuming they just aren't comfortable yet as they eat if im really far away, but anyway, I'm just looking for pointers. Thanks in advance!
~Zd


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok...you asked for it kid......

they need as deep of a tank as you can provide..at least 18"..the deeper the tank the better for the proper development of their finnage.....a 29 or a 38 would work..
water changes....30% 3 times a week...tank temp at 82...promotes optimal growth.
good diet..all kinds of foods..but especially those high in protein and fats...

they should be ready to spawn within the next 3-4 months......but don't let them..separate them until they are bigger..maybe another 2 or 3 months or so...

you will need several 10 gallon tanks for hatching eggs and rearing the fry for the first 2 weeks....then into rearing beds...

between now and then you had better get prepared....a good pair of angels will lay anywhere from 300-800 eggs every week......best bet for rearing fry is either 1 125 or 135 gallon tank or you could go to the local tractor supply store and buy 110 gallon stock tanks for about $65 each...
when you heat the stock tanks get a length of 1 1/2" PVC pipe and cut it into 16" lengths..then put a t fitting onto each end..stand it up and put your heater inside of it...use 3 or 4 large sponge filters for each tub...
again , for the fry....30-40% water changes at least 3-4 times a week...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thankyou so much loha. Really great info!


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually rescued 4 koi angels two Weeks ago. They are great
Little guys. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Angelfish are not little, as in they don't stay little. They get huge. I have seen a grown angelfish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i got my first angels about 40 years ago..killed a couple as i didn't know about them.fortunately i learned pretty quickly.they can get fairly big.i had a pair of marble veils where the male would easily span the height of a 20 high tip to tip of his fins.
Pterophyllum Altum is the largest of the angels..they can measure up to 20" or so...
in the time i have been in the hobby i have bred and raised more than 500,000 of them....always a great fish to have..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm aware of their size and everything. My best friend has got one that's as big as my hand. Is it possible for parents to raise fry? I really don't know on my intentions of breeding yet. (Guess it depends on whats going on in my life) But if I left a full grown pair together in a planted tank, would they raise them? Or would I have to pull them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it kind of iffy..some parents will do it..but most don't.and usually when parents raise the fry you may well wind up with only a fraction of the fry they started with..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, just curious.  one of the angels has got some torn fins, what can I do to help him heal? Melafix?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep....Mela Fix..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well it appears thr new angels are sick. The one I noticed yesterday with bad fins is at the bottom dying. The others look bad, not as bad, but bad. One has a clouded eye. All have clamped fins. I put in melafix. Will they be okay? I'm really worried.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Would combining melafix with a stress coat help?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no stresscoat.....there is a reason why the fish are sick....and i doubt that is because of something you did.you need to try to figure it out..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Honestly, all I can guess is its because they've been under stress of being moved a lot in the past week ..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what is the tank temp ?
increase to 84..add lots of air..stop feeding for 24 hours..then start feeding small amounts 5 or 6 times a day..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

It's at 74 F What does increasing temp do?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nevermind, LFS told me to bring them back in as they are losing a lot too They must have just got a bad batch. I'll atleast be getting store credit for them and I'll pick up some healthy ones when they get them in.


----------

